# I"m Jealous of People with Eyelids...



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 14, 2007)

Double eyelids that is, =[

being asian, with single eyelids only, I find it difficult to replicate a lot of the tutorials slash fotds I see here since I pretty much lack a crease. 

Does anyone feel my pain!? T____T


----------



## geeko (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah! babe! I feel your pain too. I have bloody single (worse part is...one side of my eye has a bit of hidden lids...so that my eyes look my big one smaller. Argh!) eye lids

and i'm unable to replicate alot of the tutorials here...it's so frustrating!

but the MAC MA taught me to use lighter colors in the inner corner of my eyes and darker/more intense colors at the outer corner and it works pretty well for me.

I can't do the dark color on crease and light color all over lid thing because of the lack of crease..gah!!!

bOO TO MY EYES. I hate them.


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 14, 2007)

grass is always greener- i have huge double eyelids, but they're also very deepset and make me look tired- it's also easy for even light makeup to look like TOO MUCH- like, trashy


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Double eyelids that is, =[

being asian, with single eyelids only, I find it difficult to replicate a lot of the tutorials slash fotds I see here since I pretty much lack a crease. 

Does anyone feel my pain!? T____T_

 

try to place the color above ur crease... thats what i do... it  give you the illusion of having a lid


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2007)

my mac girlfriend has the same issue as you and she'd do this eyeliner trick and make herself have eye lids!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 14, 2007)

They have surgery for that if yah want!

Sides, I always thought asian eyes were so pretty...  

I'm in Miss Marley's boat, i have deepset eyes.  I would <3 to have no crease =p


----------



## macslut (Feb 14, 2007)

No No No!!!!  Don't do surgery.  You are beautiful just the way you are!

Everyone has issues that they have to work with.  Mine is that if I am a pound overweight, I get a double chin.  It doesn't go anywhere else....straight to the chin.  Not to mention  how much facial hair I have to take off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But you work with what you are given.  I play up my eyes and lips.  Remember, there are no ugly women in this world...just careless women.  

And we are all beautiful. Period.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 14, 2007)

If you do opt for surgery, please research it thoroughly. I've seen too many pics of botched surgery with the eyelids.

Also, I wouldn't use that tape stuff, because I've seen too many instances where it is very visible.

I have a slight crease from about the outer corner of my eye to the inner half. It's not that much better, but I'm sure you can look great without having any crease. I know I do


----------



## Pei (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, be yourself, be beautiful.

Everyone is beautiful in their own way =)


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh yeah, I did research eye surgery but it looks way too risky and unnatural. I thought about calf reduction surgery as well! (Don't ask). 

Allan, did your friend just draw in eyelids lol?

and Hyperrealgurl, I have no creases to put eyeshadow over =[ hehe

But I'm glad that there are asian girls making tutorials for people like me, "eyelidless"! Kudos


----------



## Katja (Feb 15, 2007)

*I have almost no lid, but I have found a way to use what I have.  Experiment more with your eye colors and application and see if something better works for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And just toss out the general eye application rules... make your own rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Work it girl! *


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 15, 2007)

I always loved Asian Eyes....

I hate how high my brows are from my creases (which are too deep IMO) and so whenever a makeup-look calls for some colour up to the brows I freak out cuz it would look like clownish on me...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 15, 2007)

ahh i hate this because only one of my eyes is like that and i never know what to do with it.


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got creaseless eyes.  Take what makeupnewbie said and place the colors from lightest to darkest, from the inner to the outer corners.  I used to wish that I had creases, but I realized that it's what makes me a little more "Asian" (not that I can't be "a little more Asian" since I'm 100%)


----------



## cyens (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, people with a crease hate its, people without one wants one...

I guess people only want what they dont have.

I have a big crease, trust me, I wish I had asian eyes, theyre sooo cute and sexy! Plus when you get old you get waaayyy lesss wrinkles!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 15, 2007)

I hear ya! I have double eye lids but no crease if that makes any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also the shape of my eye is long (as opposed to round) and there isn't as much space between lash line to lid so I cannot use a lot of the tutorials shown here :|  . I used to be a bit bummed out because a lot of the looks don't quite work on me but I've come to embrace my eyes and regard them as "unique" and I try to work with the shape and properties of my eye to enhance it instead of trying to change it. 

Btw from what I can see you have lovely eyes


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

Awww, I have asian friends who have the same sentiment... she had pictures taken at a Chinese studio and they taped her lids to make her look "more beautiful" and it looks so unreal... she has beautiful asian eyes- you ladies have many assets like your gorgeous hair!


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 16, 2007)

what? Im surprised! Im jealous of asian eyes  in the way that they have a little crease! I dunno why but I think that is better for makeup aplication.. maybe its just me.. but I see alot of asian girls w super nice lookin makeup!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 16, 2007)

I think asians have the most beauty perfect pouty lips ever. Maybe you should focus on another part of face in your eyes are frustating you. 

PS..I think asians have beauty exotic eyes..don't get surgery to change them.


----------



## ShirleyK (Feb 16, 2007)

I have no lids too, not even a hidden one ... and I hate to see myself on the mirror, sometimes... I can't replicate the tuts that some of the gals do here... 

And the worst thing is I have a pretty low self-esteem... it makes the situation really really worst...


----------



## astronaut (Feb 20, 2007)

I feel the exact same way. And I really like wearing bright outrageous colours and it just looks ridiculous because I lack a crease. It's not so much of a crease that's bothering me, I think the problem lies more of because I don't have a crease, the gap between my eyes and eyebrows are much greater. So whenever I use a lot of colour, I HAVE TO wear false lashes to make it look decent ;\


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 20, 2007)

When your over forty, double lidded friends start sporting a doubledouble lid (I call it a foreskin eyelid, because it retracts in on itself), and you still have a lovely light eyelid, maybe you will feel less desirous of the European eye.

I can see my eyelids folding more and more deeply on themselves, and I know by age 50, I will have one large crease with a fold of upper eyelid skin completely covering my motile lid.  Yeah, so...

Anyway, I always admire my friend's single lid - it made her looks so youthful, like she's in her thirties, and she's almost double that!  No one believes her age.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 22, 2007)

Grass is alwasy greener on the other side...

I'm asian and I do have double eye lid, but I still complain that i don't have BIG LID for me to play with all those colorful e/s, well, what can you do... so I like to focus more on making "3D" effect on my face, I love blush, highlighter, bronzer to create lighting effect, accentuate taller nose, bigger eyes and all that, also use colorful eyeliner to change the eye shape. You just need to find the way that works for you and make the best of your own feature


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

Really?? I love so much the look of asian eyes!!
My favorite tuts are from asian girls and many times I wish that my eyes were like that, I think they are co cute and special!


----------



## NFTP (Feb 24, 2007)

i think single eyelids are just as beautiful as double eyelids. im sure that are lots of people that feel the same way. the most important thing to remember is that not all makeup looks will look good on every person, since everyone is different. i agree with the above posters that you should experiment with application. perhaps, it would be helpful to look up pictures of celebs who have similar eyelids to yours, to learn how to do eyemakeup. thats what i did. also, they do make tapes and glues to create a temporary fold on the eyes. this could be a product that might  be worth a try. ive never tried it, but i know people that use them.


----------



## geeko (Feb 25, 2007)

i am a sucker for the barbie's eotds...but damn it...because i have no crease and no double eyelids....i can't get those looks to work on me


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NFTP* 

 
_perhaps, it would be helpful to look up pictures of celebs who have similar eyelids to yours, to learn how to do eyemakeup. thats what i did. also, they do make tapes and glues to create a temporary fold on the eyes. this could be a product that might  be worth a try. ive never tried it, but i know people that use them._

 
What sucks about that is that I can't think of really any celebrity that has a single lid. I don't even see that many Asian celebrities overseas have a single lid... And those tapes and glues... omg! I've tried them once or twice and it was like total hell. It looks ridiculouse! I'd rather have someone cut my eye open in surgery than use those things again!


----------



## ticklemethu (Mar 4, 2007)

Not all Asians have single lids...I'm Asian and I have double eye  lids..






~

You can always consider eye lid surgery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a few friends that have turned to that..


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 4, 2007)

I LOVE Asian eyes! They are beautiful just as they are and don't ever forget that!  In fact, I jump at the chance to do makeup on Asian gals... it seems no matter what I do they always look gorgeous.  Just like you are


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 1, 2008)

I have single eyelids as well. been wondering how should i do my eye makeup?

tried a couple of times, and always look like a disaster >.<


----------



## astronaut (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm quiet embarrassed of the posts I've made in this thread looking at them now. What a difference a year makes. 

Here's my updated opinion: It is possible to wear eye makeup without having a crease. It should not be viewed as a burden or pain. Application is just different and you're just going to have to experiment and practice with what works and what doesn't with your eye shape and features, because it's out there. Trying just a few times with makeup probably isn't going to cut it for anybody starting out with makeup, let alone personalizing to your features. 

I think it's flat out LAZY to opt for eyelid glue, tape, or surgery rather than taking the time to experiment with what works. 

African women often have difficulty finding makeup that matches their skin tone due to many cosmetic manufacturers not making suitable deeper shades. There are brands out there that do cater to women of deeper skin tone, they just take a little more effort to be found. In that case should the women just give up and lighten their skin rather to take the time to find products that work for them?

Women of more mature skin sometime can not use products like eyeshadow and foundation with lots of mica because it magnifies the lines. It just takes different application and products to suit the skin. Should the solution be to have a brow lift and face lift instead?

They say makeup should enhance one's natural features. In that case, everyone's natural features vary, therefore application will vary. It just takes time and effort to learn. Makeup should fit the individual; one should not "fix" themselves to fit the makeup... or more specifically the beauty standards set by society. Whatever people are willing to admit to...

I'm going to stand by myself, who I am, and refuse to conform. If people aren't willing to accept the way I look then those people don't matter.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 1, 2008)

*astronaut*: That was beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friends alwaysss complain about their monolids so next time they b*tch and complain, I'll show them your post haha


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

Check out "Snowkei" on here....She makes me want asian eyes...


----------



## alka1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a defined crease, but almost no eyelid! When my eye is open, my crease almost touches the bottom part of my eyebrow. it sounds weird but it works for my face shape


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 2, 2008)

I love asian eyes, probably because mine are the direct opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I agree that you just have to be patient and experiment to find what works best for you.

I checked this book out at the library (for ideas/inspiration) a while back and thoroughly enjoyed it...Maybe it'll help someone out, too.

Amazon.com: Asian Faces: The Essential Beauty and Makeup Guide for Asian Women: Taylor Chang-Babaian, Yoko Ono: Books

HTH


----------



## coconut (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_grass is always greener- i have huge double eyelids, but they're also very deepset and make me look tired- it's also easy for even light makeup to look like TOO MUCH- like, trashy_

 
Same! I hate my huge eyelids! A lot of time I just wear eyeliner and skip the shadow because I can't make it look right, especially for day. Doesn't help that I have really bad dark circles and this only makes me look more tired! I have always thought that makeup looks look sooo good on Asian eyes. The grass is totally always greener!


----------

